# Kaltleiter an Umrichter



## 1K13 (17 März 2013)

Hallo an alle,
stehe gerade vor einen Problem.
Kann man einen Kaltleiter direkt an einen Umrichter anklemmen oder benötigt man dafür ein zusätzliches Steuerteil, oder wäre in diesem Fall die Verwendung eines PT100 nötig. 
Der Umrichter wäre ein Mitsubishi FR-E740-230SC-EC.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Licht9885 (17 März 2013)

Laut Anschlussbild der Anleitung benötigst du ein zusätzliches Steuergerät


----------



## 1K13 (17 März 2013)

Danke für deine Hilfe, 
kannst du mir bitte sagen wie du darauf kommst.

PS: Ich weiss nicht ob das nur bei mir ist aber ich bekomme beim Öffnen von deinem Anhang immer eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Licht9885 (17 März 2013)

nein irgendwie scheint der anhang nicht zu funktionieren auf seite 11 der Anleitung ist ein Anschlussplan vorhanden 
hier der Link

http://www.epa-antriebe.de/uploads/downloads/Mitsubishi/FR-E700SC_Betriebsanleitung.pdf


----------



## MSB (17 März 2013)

Obgleich das Dokument scheinbar defekt ist, so ist die Aussage aber korrekt.

Wie man darauf kommt:
Es ist nirgends im Handbuch ein Anschlussbeispiel für einen PTC gezeichnet, noch gibt es irgendwelche speziellen Parameter dafür.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## 1K13 (17 März 2013)

Aber es ist möglich, oder? 
Was für ein Steuerteil könnte ich verwenden und wie verbinde ich es mit den FU?
Für den Not-Halt, soll der FU soll ein Sicherheitsrelais erhalten, kann ich das Steuergerät an den Sicherheitsrelais anschliessen.

Ich würde gern mehr über die Anlage sagen, aber unser Lehrer hat uns nicht gerade viel dazu gesagt.
Er meinte nur das es sich um eine Werkzeugmaschine handelt. 
Wo die Temperatur des Motors überwacht werden soll und das er halt von den Umrichter gesteuert wird.


----------



## Licht9885 (17 März 2013)

Wir sind nicht da um deine Hausaufgaben zu machen.
Maximal bekommst du hier Denkanstösse aber mehr auch nicht ich habe den Link für den Umrichter in Thread 4 gepostet mit ein wenig Zeit wirst du die Lösung auch alleine Finden da bin ich mir sicher.

Auch ich war in deiner situation nur leider gab es da das Forum noch nicht da hieß es Lesen und Lernen.

zu 1. Ließ Seite 11 dort hast du 2 eingänge für Sicheren Stop
zu 2. Gibt es von Siemens Ließ dir die Bedienungsanleitung durch


----------



## Deltal (17 März 2013)

Naja PTC ist eher was für den "Freigabe" eingang von nem Umrichter..

Suche mal nach "Thermistor Relais"


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (18 März 2013)

Hat das euer Lehrer Vorgehen das mit T=Tmax sofort alles stehen bleibt oder hast du das in deine Aufgabe reininterpretiert ? Ich behaupte das es ausreicht bei Tmax die Freigabe wegzunehmen. Dafür könnte man ein einfaches "Messgerät" mit Öffner hernehmen. Soweit meine Überlegung


----------



## 1K13 (18 März 2013)

Hallo und danke für die Hilfe,
in dem Zusammenhang mit der Freigabe muss ich dich leider entäuschen, es ist wirklich bestandteil der Aufgabe.
Mein Meister hat sich auch schon über die Aufgabe aufgeregt und in dem Zusammenhang nichts gutes über den Lehrer höhren lassen. 

Die Aufgabe schaft nicht nur mich sondern die ganze Klasse.
Das Problem ist, dass es sich bei der Aufgabe um eine sogenante Fleisaufgabe handelt.
Diese Fleissaufgaben haben nichts mit den momentanen Stoff zutun und es ist fraglich ob wir das Thema Umrichter überhaupt so sehr behandeln.


----------

